# What view do you hold of Maxwell Davies' Symphonies?



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Mr. Maxwell Davies passed away recently at the ripe old age of 81. A long life which bore numerous fruits - for he was prolific!

He wrote ten symphonies. Have you listened to them? Did you like them? Enjoy them? Love them? Can't live without them? Indifferent?

I myself have only heard his Fifth symphony. Very typically modernist. But I shall be hearing his gigantic First tomorrow. That should be fun.

Oh and if you want to try his symphonies: Have a go at it!

I hope you enjoy these works. If you don't perhaps try his Strathclyde Concertos?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have only heard his 10th and last and was quite impressed by it. I am also familiar with a couple of his Strathclyde Concertos, the 9th and 10th, but don't know them well enough to comment.

P.S. You really need to include an option for those who have only heard one or two of the symphonies.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Becca said:


> I have only heard his 10th and last and was quite impressed by it. I am also familiar with a couple of his Strathclyde Concertos, the 9th and 10th, but don't know them well enough to comment.
> 
> P.S. You really need to include an option for those who have only heard one or two of the symphonies.


I cannot edit the poll options.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I haven't heard his symphonies but I certainly will now! :tiphat:


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I know people tut tut movie soundtracks here, but Maxwell Davies' score for Ken Russell's THE DEVILS (1971) is a classic.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't like throwing terms like "masterpiece" around willy nilly, so I went for the second option. I think his Strathclyde concertos are possibly his best set of works. Anyway, a composer worth exploring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

I've heard most of them--the 3rd is my favorite. Very dense and contrapuntal--not an easy listen.


----------

